# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Ελληνικά επιβατηγά που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ [Greek cruiseships that never sailed]

## Ellinis

Σε αυτό το θέμα μπορούμε να σχολιάσουμε τα επιβατηγά που απέκτησαν Έλληνες για να ταξιδέψουν ως κρουαζιερόπλοια αλλά που δεν τα κατάφεραν.

Να ξεκινήσουμε με ένα καράβι με μεγάλη ιστορία που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για να μην ταξιδέψει ποτέ.

Το ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. θα ταξίδευε το 1968 από Βενετία προς Χάιφα με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς, για λογαριασμό της Hellenic International Lines. 

Από το όνομα της και τη γραμμή υποθέτω οτι η εταιρεία αυτή συστάθηκε για να ανταγωνιστεί την Hellenic Mediterannean Lines (Ελ.Μες). Στην ίδια εταιρεία ανήκε το 1968/69 το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ, περισσότερο γνωστό στην ακτοπλοϊα ως ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ.

Το ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. έδεσε στο Λαύριο το 1967, 40 χρόνια μετά την ναυπήγηση του, και φαίνεται πως διαλύθηκε εκεί το 1978/79.

Το αδελφάκι του ως Yarmouth Castle έγραψε μια μαύρη σελίδα στην ιστορία της κρουαζιέρας, δυστηχώς με Έλληνα καπετάνιο. Περισσότερα εδώ.

Παρακάτω, από το timetableimages, τα διαφημιστικά που εκδώθηκαν

hil68.jpg hil68b.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. στον τόπο παροπλισμού του στην Κυνόσουρα πριν μετακομίσει στο Λαύριο για να γίνει ξυραφάκια.

ELISAVET%20A.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. στον τόπο παροπλισμού του στην Κυνόσουρα πριν μετακομίσει στο Λαύριο για να γίνει ξυραφάκια.


Δεν είχα ξαναδεί φωτογραφία του στην Ελλάδα, πρέπει να είναι μια από τις ελάχιστες.
Επίσης δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ξανακούσει για διάλυση πλοίου στο Λαύριο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη καράβι που έφερε η Marlines και που δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ ήταν το Her Majesty M. 
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1966-68 ως το πλοίο υποστήριξης HMAS Stalwart για το ΠΝ της Αυστραλίς.
Το αγόρασε το 1990 ο Μαραγκόπουλος υπό τη Sea Royal Ferries με σκοπό να έχει μετασκευαστεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ως το 1992.
Τελικά έμεινε δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα χωρίς να γίνει καμία εργασία μέχρι που πήγε για σκραπ το 2003. 
Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του εδώ.

Και παρακάτω μια μακρινή φωτογραφία του στην Ελευσίνα, δίπλα στο GRACE M και το CROWN M.

hermaj.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και αυτό δεν το είδαμε να ταξιδεύει παρόλο που κουβάλαγε μαζί του μια μεγάλη ιστορία. Εδώ στα τελευταία του στο Ιταλικό λιμάνι La Spezia εκεί που βρήκαν το τέλος τους και άλλα δικά μας πλοία.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3866

----------


## Ellinis

Απίστευτη φωτογραφία φίλε έσπερε. 




> Εντυπωσιακό είναι την ελληνική σημαία είχε σηκώσει και ένα πρώην αεροπλανοφόρο! 
> 
> Το αεροπλανοφόρο συνοδείας FENCER μετατράπηκε μετά τον πόλεμο στο μεταναστευτικό SYDNEY για τη Lauro και από το 1968 έκανε κρουαζιέρες. Το 1970 πουλήθηκε στο Βρεταννικό ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο Sovereign Cruises (που είχε ναυλώσει και το Β.ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ) και μετανομάστηκε GALAXY QUEEN.
> Σε Ελληνικά χέρια ήρθε το 1973 για λογαριασμό κάποιου Κοτσοβίλη ως LADY TINA ή κάτα άλλες πηγές LADY DINA.
> Ναυλώθηκε το 1974 στη Siosa και ταξίδεψε στη Μεσόγειο χωρίς επιτυχία ως CARIBIA 2 και διαλύθηκε το 1975.
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ.


Στα παραπάνω να προσθέσω οτι το 1973 είχε κατασχεθεί για χρέη στη Γαλλία αλλά σύντομα ελευθερώθηκε.
Στη Siosa ναυλώθηκε σε αντικατάσταση του Caribia (ex-Vulcania), ενός βαποριού του 1927, που τότε πήγε για σκραπ. Δεν τα πήγε καλά στη ναύλωση λόγω μηχανικών προβλημάτων και έτσι έμεινε δεμένο για το τελευταίο χρόνο πριν καταλήξει στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## a.molos

Ενα ακόμη πλοίο που δεν ταίδεψε ποτέ είναι το πρώην FYNSHAV της δανέζικης εταιρείας DSB που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με το όνομα AGORA. Μεονομάσθηκε σε STAR ONE με το ινιάλο της SARONIC Cruises (το πράσινο φουγάρο με το S) και αφου δέχθηκε για αρκετόχρονικό διάστημα ετασκευές και κοψοραψίματα μεραξύ Περάματος και Δραπετσώνας, κατέληξε στη Aliaga για μπετόβεργες ( κάνουμε και εισαγωγές απο το είδος ).

agora.jpg

star one.jpg

star one..jpg

----------


## a.molos

Το αδελφό πλοίο του Vergina Sky ήταν το Vergina City το οποίο καταστράφηκε απο πυρκαγιά στην Ελευσίνα.Η φωτό λίγες μέρες μετά τη φωτιά και πρίν κοπεί για παλιοσίδερα.

vergina .....jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kυριολεκτικά το έλιωσε η φωτιά...
Υπήρχε και ένα ακόμα αδελφάκι, το Vergina Treasure. Και αυτό καταστράφηκε στην ίδια πυρκαγιά και ημιβυθίστηκε. Τελικά ανελκύστηκε και το πήγαν για κόψιμο στην Αλιάγα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενα ακόμη πλοίο που δεν ταίδεψε ποτέ είναι το πρώην FYNSHAV της δανέζικης εταιρείας DSB που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με το όνομα AGORA. Μετονομάσθηκε σε STAR ONE με το ινιάλο της SARONIC Cruises (το πράσινο φουγάρο με το S) και αφου δέχθηκε για αρκετόχρονικό διάστημα ετασκευές και κοψοραψίματα μεραξύ Περάματος και Δραπετσώνας, κατέληξε στη Aliaga για μπετόβεργες ( κάνουμε και εισαγωγές απο το είδος ).


Σαν STAR ONE είχε ένα ατύχημα που του καθόρισε τη μοίρα. Μπατάρισε σε ρηχά νερά, νομίζω κοντά στο Φλοίσβο. Αφού ανελκύστηκε μετανομάστηκε ΜΑΡΙΑ και τότε προστέθηκε η πλωραία υπερκατασκευή. 
Το είχα δεί σε κακά χάλια στο Πέραμα, λίγο πρωτού το τραβήξουν στην Αλιαγα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το αδελφό πλοίο του sky ήταν το city το οποίο καταστράφηκε απο πυρκαγιά στην Ελευσίνα.Η φωτό λίγες μέρες μετά τη φωτιά και πρίν κοπεί για παλιοσίδερα.


Cobalt & Ivory Maru τα προηγουμενα ονοματα τους, αν θυμαμαι καλα!

----------


## esperos

Όπως  λέει  και  ο  αγαπητός  Ελληνίς,  το  πλοίο  είχε  αλλάξει  όνομα  σε  ΜΑΡΙΑ Α.  και  η  φωτογραφία  του,  όπως  ήταν  στο  Πέραμα  λίγο  πριν  από  το  τέλος  του.

MARIA A..jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Θα σας πάω πολύ πίσω, 40 χρόνια για την ακρίβεια, για να δουμε μια σπάνια εικόνα από ένα πλοίο που δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.

Το 1964 ο Χανδρής αγόρασε το DARESSA της British India S.N. (κατασκευής 1948) και το μετανόμασε FAVORITA. Το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ αλλά έμεινε παροπλισμένο και έτσι εικονίζεται σε αυτό το καρέ από μια άγνωστη παλιά ελληνική ταινία.
Τελικά το 1968 πουλήθηκε σε εταιρία της Σιγκαπούρης ως KIM HWA και διαλύθηκε το 1974.

favorita1.jpg

----------


## esperos

Το  ENGLAND  της  Δανέζικης  DFDS  που  το  έφερε  η  εταιρεία  Λάτση  και  δεν  ταξίδεψε  ποτέ. Παρέμεινε  στην  Ελευσίνα  μέχρι  να  φύγει  για  διάλυση  που  όμως  γλύτωσε....

EMMA.jpg 

Πλευρισμένο  στο  ναυπηγείο  της  ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ  με  το  ενδιάμεσο  όνομα  ΕΜΜΑ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το  ENGLAND  της  Δανέζικης  DFDS  που  το  έφερε  η  εταιρεία  Λάτση  και  δεν  ταξίδεψε  ποτέ. Παρέμεινε  στην  Ελευσίνα  μέχρι  να  φύγει  για  διάλυση  που  όμως  γλύτωσε....


Δεξια του ENGLAND ειναι η ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ?

----------


## esperos

> Δεξια του ENGLAND ειναι η ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ?


Όχι  Ιάλυσε  δεν  είναι  το  ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η θαλαμηγός ASTARTE του Εμπειρίκου.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι η είδηση της αγοράς του ENGLAND τότε με το όνομα AMERICA XIII. 

Το άρθρο πιθαναγολούσε οτι το προόριζε για την αγορά της Αυστραλίας, χωρίς να "δένει" αυτό με τις γνωστές δραστηριότητες του Λάτση.

Πάντως ήταν το τρίτο επιβατηγό που πέρασε από τα Φωκλαντς και κατέληξε σε ελληνικά χέρια. Τα άλλα ήταν τα QUEEN M. και ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΙΙ.

europe-america XIII.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το ENGLAND πρέπει να είναι η προγενέστερη μορφή ενός άλλου καραβιού της DFDS του WINSTON CHURCHILL. Οι φανερές ομοιότητες στις συνημμένες φωτό από το faktaomfartyg.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, ήταν πρόγονος του μιας και σχεδιαστικά είχαν πολλές ομοιότητες, Η βασική διαφορά πως το winston Churchill είχε πρύμνο καταπέλτη ενώ το England φόρτωνε από δύο πλαϊνούς.

Και όπως έγραψε ο έσπερος, το βαπόρι γλύτωσε από το κόψιμο και κάνει παρέα στα ψάρια της Ερυθράς. Να και τα μαντάτα το 2001 από το maritimematters.com:




> April 9, 2001: Maritime Matters learned today that the former ENGLAND, enroute via tow to Indian Shipbreakers sank in the Red Sea in a depth of 450 meters. There were no injuries or loss of life.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συμπτωματικά σήμερα το πρωϊ, διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο του Anthony Cooke Liners & Cruise Ships έπεσα πάνω στην ιστορία του WINSTON CHURCHILL. Οντως το καράβι σχεδιάστηκε 2 χρόνια μετά το ENGLAND σαν εξέλιξή του με μεγαλύτερους χώρους στο γκαράζ (και visor) ώστε να παίρνει και φορτηγά που το δεύτερο, σχεδιασμένο το 1962, δεν είχε μεγάλους χώρους γιατί τότε δεν είχανε προβλέψει την μεγάλη και αυξανόμενη κίνηση σε ΙΧ και φορτηγά στους πλόες προς από Δανία.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Διαβάζοντας πάλι τα δημοσιεύματα της εποχής εκείνης για την αγορά του ENGLAND από τον Λάτση, και εγώ αμφιβάλλω ότι προοριζόταν για την αγορά της Αυστραλίας σαν φέρρυ προς Τασμανία υποθέτω. Ο Λάτσης αγόραζε πλοία που τα μετέτρεπε σε θαλαμηγούς όπως το REGINA MARIS που έγινε Alexander και το COLUMBUS CARAVELLE που έγινε Turama. Μάλλον για τέτοια μετασκευή προοριζόταν που κρίθηκε ασύμφορη και γι' αυτό αργότερα αγοράστηκε το REGINA MARIS για τον σκοπό αυτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια μακρινή φωτογραφία, τραβηγμένη εν κινήση από την εθνική οδό, πριν μια δεκαετία περίπου. 

Το ΕUROPE (πρώην ΕΜΜΑ, AMERICA XIII και ENGLAND) ανοιχτά της Πετρόλα, με το σκαρί του -πλήν της πλώρης- περασμένο με μίνιον. 

Με αυτά τα χρώματα παραλλαγής και το σφιχταγγαλιασμένο MARIANNA IV δίπλα του, πάντα νόμιζα οτι έβλεπα 3 πλοία αντί για 2.

europa.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Διαβάζοντας πάλι τα δημοσιεύματα της εποχής εκείνης για την αγορά του ENGLAND από τον Λάτση, και εγώ αμφιβάλλω ότι προοριζόταν για την αγορά της Αυστραλίας σαν φέρρυ προς Τασμανία υποθέτω. Ο Λάτσης αγόραζε πλοία που τα μετέτρεπε σε θαλαμηγούς όπως το REGINA MARIS που έγινε Alexander και το COLUMBUS CARAVELLE που έγινε Turama. Μάλλον για τέτοια μετασκευή προοριζόταν που κρίθηκε ασύμφορη και γι' αυτό αργότερα αγοράστηκε το REGINA MARIS για τον σκοπό αυτό.


Αγαπητέ  TSS  QUEEN ANNA MARIA  να  μου  επιτρέψεις  να  κάνω  μία  διόρθωση  στο  σχόλιο  σου  σχετικά  με  την  αγορά  του  REGINA  MARIS  που  είναι  προγενέστερη  της  αγοράς  του  ENGLAND.  Η  δική  μου  εκτίμηση  είναι  ότι  με  το  ENGLAND  ήθελαν  να  φτιάξουν  κάτι  ανάλογο  με  το  υπάρχον  ήδη  ALEXANDER,  αλλά  μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Esperos, συμφωνούμε. Αυτό γράφω και εγώ. Οτι οι Λάτσηδες έπαιρναν καράβια και τα έκαναν θαλαμηγούς. Είτε ξήλωναν όλη την υπερκατασκευή και έκαναν ριζική αναμόρφωση, είτε εξωτερικές κοσμητικές αλλαγές όπως αυτή του REGINA MARIS. Προφανώς εάν γινόταν αυτή η μετασκευή θα ήταν ριζική τύπου TOURAMA της εποχής εκείνης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βέβαια, ξαναβλέποντας την φωτογραφία στην Ελευσίνα, με το μίνιο, μάλλον δεν θα άλλαζε ριζικά η μορφή του.

----------


## Ellinis

Tελικά εκτός από ένα πρώην αεροπλανοφόρο από τα χέρια μας πέρασε και ένα πλοίο υποστήριξης ελικοπτέρων.
Το ENGADINE ναυπηγηθήκε το 1967 στα Henry Robb Ltd., Leith ως βρεταννικό βοηθητικό και αργότερα υπηρέτησε και στον πόλεμο των Falklands.

Το 1990 δύο πρώην πολεμικά αγοράστηκαν από Ελληνικές εταιρείες για να μετασκευαστούν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Το ένα ήταν το ΕΝGADINE και το άλλο το HER MAJESTY M. της Μarlines. 
Κανένα από τα δύο δεν μετασκευάστηκε και μετά από 6 χρόνια παροπλισμού το ΕNGADINE έφυγε για να διαλυθεί στην Ινδία.

Engadine%20K08-01.jpg
Πηγή: www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## sea_serenade

Εδώ η πορεία του HER MAJESTY M της Marlines σαν Stalwart

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα καράβια που έφερε ο Χανδρής και δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ για λογαριασμό του ήταν το FLORIANA.

Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1952 για τη Γαλλική Cie Mixte ως EL DJEZAIR και ήταν ένα πρωτοπορειακό καράβι μιας και είχε τις μηχανές του πρύμα.
Το 1969 το πήρε η Αγγλική Sovereign Cruises, που ναύλωνε ως τότε το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ, αλλά δεν το μετασκεύασε μιας και βρήκε προβλήματα στις μηχανές του.
Περιέργως το πήρε ο Χανδρής το 1971 απλά και μόνο για να το κρατήσει δεμένο μέχρι το 1973 που το έστειλε στους διαλυτές.

Floriana as djezair.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν ξερω, αλλα αυτο το καραβακι φαινοταν πολυ ωραιο. Ειχα διαβασει και αλλου για μηχανικα προβληματα, που το εστειλαν μια ωρα αρχιτερα! Να σε ρωτησω κατι ασχετο: Πως σου εκατσε και το εβαλες avatar??

Ψαχνοντας λιγο για το El Djezair, βρηκα αυτο το link, το οποιο εχει ενα βιλιο για τα πλοια του Χανδρη (_The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises_, by Peter Plowman). Αναφερει για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο, οτι: "_Οι τουρμπινες ηταν απο το ομονυμο πλοιο του 1934, και οτι αγοραστηκε απο την Sovereign το 1970, και το ονομασε "FLORIANA". Eπειδη ομως oι μηχανες ηταν σε κακη κατασταση, και το γεγονος οτι χρειαζοταν αρκετη δουλεια για να μετασκευαστει σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο, αναγκασαν τους ιδιοκτητες να το πουλησουν. Μια προσφορα απο την Ασια δεν ειχε επιτυχια, ετσι εμφανιστηκε ο Χανδρης, και το αγορασε $500.000. Αγνωστο παραπμενει γιατι ο αγοασε ο Χανδρης, αφου ειχε ρεκορ μηχανικων βλαβων, και δεν ηταν καταλληλο για κρουαζιεροπλοιο._"

----------


## Ellinis

Moυ άρεσε η αφίσα, με το καράβι δεν έχω κάποια ιδιαίτερη "σχέση". Πάντως και εγώ πιστεύω οτι με μια καλή μετασκευή θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει καλή καριέρα ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Ειδικά ο χώρος μεταξύ γέφυρας και φουγάρο θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα μεγάλο sun deck.

----------


## britanis

gripsholm never sail :Sad:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Όπως λέει και ο αγαπητός Ελληνίς, το πλοίο είχε αλλάξει όνομα σε ΜΑΡΙΑ Α. και η φωτογραφία του, όπως ήταν στο Πέραμα λίγο πριν από το τέλος του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4935


Does anyone know whether the Star One ever actually sailed as her conversion and subsequent brochure advertising seemed very well organised and from the picture she looked complete and ready to sail!

I attach some of the literature published for her intended programme.
Shame to see this vessel in such a state after so much effort had gone into refurbishing her.

Hope you find them of interest
Henry. 

scan0070.jpg 
scan0071.jpg scan0072.jpg scan0073.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Star One was indeed scheduled to sail in the Saronic Islands. I think that she did sail for a while, I will check my files later on tonight. 

During her unfortunate loss, it is said that she was chartered to a well known Greek shipowner of ferries for private cruises.  The gossip goes that this shipowner had some "pending issues"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  with members of certain Italian families :shock: who decided to settle them. 

After her salvage she was sold to Panagiotakis (owner of Maria Pa (ex-Mistral II) and John P (now Anna Maru)). It is said that she would be renamed Popi Pa., but thinks did&acute;nt worked out. Her passage from Greece was indeed most unfortunate.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη πλοίο που ήρθε από τη Νορβηγία ήταν το ΜΙDNIGHT SUN. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1937 στο Bergen ως FANARAAKEN για να κάνει τοπικούς πλόες για τη Fylkesbaatane i Sogn & Fjordane.

Μας ήρθε το 1972 από την Παναμέζικη Fiadora Armadora SA και μετονομάστηκε MIDNIGHT SUN για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες αλλά στις 26/2/73 ναυάγησε στην Αίγινα ενώ ήταν παροπλισμένο στη ράδα. Πωλήθηκε για διάλυση τον Ιούλιο του ίδιου έτους.

Περισσότερα για την καριέρα του εδώ 

_Midnight Sun (ex-Fanarraken) was supposed to cruise but she was wrecked at_ _Aegina__ in 1973 while laid up and scrapped._

Και μια φωτογραφία ως FANARAAKEN, ενώ άλλη μια υπάρχει εδώ. 

midnight sun as fanaraaken1.jpg 
Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

To φορτηγοποστάλι HEREFORDSHIRE της Βibby Line, αγοράστηκε από την Τρόοδος το 1969. To 1971 αποφάσισαν να το μετασκευάσουν σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα ΜERRYLAND, για τη θυγατρική τους Cyprus Sea Cruises που είχε προηγουμένος το ΚΥΠΡΟΣ. Τελικά το επιχείρημα δεν προχώρησε και το πλοίο διαλύθηκε το 1973.

Τroodos Shipping bought the HEREFORDSHIRE from Βibby Line, in 1969 and renamed her ERRYLAND. In 1971 they decided to rebuild her into a cruise ship for Cyprus Sea Cruises that previously owned KYPROS. The whole plan did not proceed and the ship was scrapped in 1973.

Μερικές πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες του εδώ και εδώ.
Και η παρακάτω ως PORT HARDY ναυλωμένο στην Port Line.

Port%20Hardy-07.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Although I have'nt seen any plans of how MERRYLAND's conversion looked like (I don't even know if they were drawn), here is how I imagine her:

before and after
merryland if.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> To ATTIKA το είχε φέρει η Αttica Shipping του Πριόβολου που επίσης είχε το Αρκαδία.
> ---------------- 
> Ο ίδιος εφοπλιστής είχε φέρει και το ΑΡΓΩ (αδελφάκι του ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ) το 1988 αλλά το μεταπώλησε την ίδια χρονιά και μετασκευάστηκε στο ιεραποστολικό LOGOS II.


Το 1988 ο Πριόβολος της Attica Shipping, έφερε στο Πέραμα ένα Ισπανικό σκαρί για να το μετασκευάσει σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα ΑΡΓΩ. Τελικά το μεταπώλησε σε λίγους μήνες σε μια μη κερδοσκοπική οργάνωση που το μετέτρεψε ως LOGOS II σε ιεραποστολικό/πλωτή βιβλιοθήκη. Αντικατέστησε εκεί το αρχικό LOGOS που είχε ναυαγήσει εκείνη τη χρονιά στην Παταγωνία (Φωτο). 

10.000.000 επισκέπτες αργότερα, το πλοίο αντικαταστάθηκε από το LOGOS HOPE. Πρίν ένα χρόνο, το LOGOS II πέρασε ξανά αθόρυβα από τον Πειραιά αυτή τη φορά καθΆοδόν προς τα διαλυτήρια της Τουρκίας. 

Εδώ σε καρτ ποστάλ με το ομόσταυλο DOULOS.
doulos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Θα σας πάω πολύ πίσω, 40 χρόνια για την ακρίβεια, για να δουμε μια σπάνια εικόνα από ένα πλοίο που δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Το 1964 ο Χανδρής αγόρασε το DARESSA της British India S.N. (κατασκευής 1948) και το μετανόμασε FAVORITA. Το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ αλλά έμεινε παροπλισμένο και έτσι εικονίζεται σε αυτό το καρέ από μια άγνωστη παλιά ελληνική ταινία.
> Τελικά το 1968 πουλήθηκε σε εταιρία της Σιγκαπούρης ως KIM HWA και διαλύθηκε το 1974.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20614



*Daressa

*Daressa.jpg

Source: http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/dwarka.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Esperos, συμφωνούμε. Αυτό γράφω και εγώ. Οτι οι Λάτσηδες έπαιρναν καράβια και τα έκαναν θαλαμηγούς. Είτε ξήλωναν όλη την υπερκατασκευή και έκαναν ριζική αναμόρφωση, είτε εξωτερικές κοσμητικές αλλαγές όπως αυτή του REGINA MARIS. Προφανώς εάν γινόταν αυτή η μετασκευή θα ήταν ριζική τύπου TOURAMA της εποχής εκείνης.


Φίλε QAM, η μετασκευή θα ήταν πραγματικά ριζική. Τουλάχιστον έτσι δείχνουν τα σχέδια.

The plans for the massive rebuilding of Latsis' EUROPA (ex-ENGLAND)

europa 7.jpg
Aπό το αρχείο του Κ.Φιλίππου

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μιας και γράψαμε για το δεύτερο El Djezair, απορώ πως οι μηχανικοί του Χανδρή με τέτοια πείρα που είχαν, έδωσαν πράσινο φως στην αγορά του ενώ σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είχαν απορρίψει την αγορά καραβιών λόγω μηχανικών προβλημάτων.

----------


## Ellinis

Το El Djezair το είχε πάρει εκεί γύρω στο 70 η Sovereign Cruises, η οποία μέχρι τότε ναύλωνε το Φρειδερίκη του Χανδρή. Ούτε για αυτούς ταξίδεψε και αναγκαστήκανε και ναυλώσανε το ROMA του Lauro (άλλο κελεπούρι...). 
Υποψιάζομαι πως η αγορά του El Djezair από το Χανδρή, θα ήταν μέρος κάποιας συνολικής συμφωνίας με τη Sovereign. Δηλαδή οτι ο Χανδρής θα κέρδιζε από τις ναυλώσεις. Όμως με τις κακές επιλογές πλοίων η Sovereign παρέδωσε πνεύμα και το βαπόρι έμεινε αμανάτι... Όλα αυτά είναι ικασίες αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω σύντομα την πραγματικότητα από ένα παλιό στέλεχος του Χανδρή.

Για το El Djezair/Floriana είχαμε αναφερθεί και εδώ.

----------


## gtogias

To Elisabeth A σε δύο φωτογραφίες του Antonio Scrimali, η πρώτη στην Κυνοσύρα (σε άγνωστο χρόνο) και η δεύτερη στο Λαύριο, τον Ιούλιο του 1979 ενώ ήδη έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά η διάλυση του. 

Και οι δύο φωτογραφίες από το Steamboat Bill το καλοκαίρι του 1980, στα τέλη μιας δεκαετίας που συνέρρεαν οι αλλοδαποί καραβολάτρες στην Ελλάδα για να δουν, ίσως και για τελευταία φορά, αγαπημένα σκαριά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85344

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85345

----------


## Ellinis

O Antonio Scrimali κατέγραψε με το φακό του απίθανες στιγμές της ναυτιλίας μας. Με την παραπάνω "τραγική" φωτογραφία στο Λαύριο μας δείνει τη μια -και μόνη ως τώρα- εικόνα από τα διαλυτήρια του Λαυρίου!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> O Antonio Scrimali κατέγραψε με το φακό του απίθανες στιγμές της ναυτιλίας μας. Με την παραπάνω "τραγική" φωτογραφία στο Λαύριο μας δείνει τη μια -και μόνη ως τώρα- εικόνα από τα διαλυτήρια του Λαυρίου!


...Για τα οποια δεν ξερω τιποτε....

----------


## pantelis2009

Τυχαία μπήκα στη Κυνόσουρα στις 12/07/2010 και βρήκα λαβράκι. Στις 10.30 και ενώ η δεξαμενή του Περάματος είχε κατέβει για να μπει το SARONIC STAR το μάτι μου έπεσε στο PYRROS το οποίο το βγάζαν ρυμουλκούμενο απο τη γνωστή θέση που ήταν καιρό τώρα, μπροστά απο του Παναγιωτάκη. Μέσα σε 20 λεπτά το είχαν γυρίσει και πήρε ρότα ...... για Aliaga, τον δρόμο της καταστροφής του. 
To PYRROS καθελκίστηκε το Μάϊο του 1988 στο ναυπηγείο Oltenita της Ρουμανίας για να γίνει το yacht του Δικτάτορα Τσαουσέσκου. Με το πέσιμο της Δικτατορίας έμεινε ημιτελής και στις αρχές του 1990 αγοράστηκε απο την εταιρία λαϊκής βάσης Epirus Lines με έδρα την Ηγουμενίστα. Πολλοί κάτοικοι των γύρω περιοχών αγόρασαν μετοχές. Στην πορεία και για λόγους που ποτέ κανείς δεν έμαθε η εταιρία έγινε "μπουχός" και όλοι έμειναν με "τις μετοχές ανα χείρας". Το πλοίο έμεινε πολλά χρόνια στην Ελευσίνα και το 2006 περίπου το φέρανε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. 
Οι φωτο είναι απο την ημέρα που έφυγε για Aliaga, θα ψάξω όμως να βρώ και παλαιότερες φωτο. Χαρισμένες στο φίλο Ellinis (που με βοήθησε), στο Nicholas Peppas και όλους τους φίλους. 

PYRROS 01 12-07-2010.jpg PYRROS 02 12-07-2010.jpg PYRROS 03 12-07-2010.jpg PYRROS 04 12-07-2010.jpg PYRROS 05 12-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

ευχαριστούμε Παντελή, το πέτυχες στην κατάλληλη στιγμή! 15 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, δεν τα κατάφερε να βρει κάποιον να το αποτελειώσει. 
Νομίζω πως όταν ήρθε στα Αμπελάκια είχε αγοραστεί από τον Τζων Παπανικολάου - που είχε κάνει και τη μετασκευή του ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ Ω. -προκειμένου να μετατραπεί σε mega yacht. 
Ίσως αυτό να του ταίριαζε καλύτερα, γιατί για φέρι δεν νομίζω να ήταν και πολύ πετυχημένο.

----------


## giorgos....

με την ευκαιρία των καταπληκτικών φωτογραφιών του φίλου pantelis2009 να βάλω και εγώ μια απο τη μοναδική φορά που το είδα στη ζωή μου.. να είσαι καλά που μας το θύμησες φίλε Παντελή..

P3150342.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> με την ευκαιρία των καταπληκτικών φωτογραφιών του φίλου pantelis2009 να βάλω και εγώ μια απο τη μοναδική φορά που το είδα στη ζωή μου.. να είσαι καλά που μας το θύμησες φίλε Παντελή.. 
> P3150342.jpg


Και μια λιγο διαφορετικη απο το shipspotting http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...hp?lid=1123800




> At Ambelakia shipyards, Salamina, Piraeus on May 16, 2010.
> 
> Launched: May 1988 at Oltenita, Romania
> Dimensions: 116.4 x 14.2 x 5.2 m
> Sold 9/95 to Epirus Lines and renamed
> Sold 9/04 to J. Papanikolaou
> 
> This ship was laid down in the mid-80's in Romania to become the yacht of Ceausescu, Romania's communist dictator. When his regime collapsed the vessel remained incomplete. She was bought in the mid-90's by Greeks and renamed Pyrros with the intention to convert her into a ferry for the Greece - Italy run. She remained idle at Elefsina for years. In September 2004 she was sold to John Papanikolaou (owner of the CHRISTINA O.) with the intention to become a mega yacht. She was taken to Ambelakia but remains untouched.


Φωτογραφια του Aleksi Lindstrom
Pyrros.JPG

Και αλλη ωραια φωτογραφια του Lindstrom απο το Ρωσσικο blog http://www.airgroup2000.com/forum/vi....php?p=5893073 

Pyrros2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Και αλλη ωραια φωτογραφια του Lindstrom απο το Ρωσσικο blog http://www.airgroup2000.com/forum/vi....php?p=5893073


Nicholasa is that a Cycladic Cruises vessel in the background of the above photo. I think it looks like the City of Andros (the smaller excursion ship of course not the larger sister to City of Myconos). I may have a photo of her taken in Piraeus some years ago.

Although it looks more like City of Poros. I thought this vessel had burned out after the terrorist bomb or have I got my facts wrong?

Cheers, Henry

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

It is the City of Poros Henry with her new name Ifigeneia Anna II, long after the explosion and fire. The new bridge installed was of a different design to the original Kyrtatas bridge. Here is another picture taken at a different angle from faktaomfartyg:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> It is the City of Poros Henry with her new name Ifigeneia Anna II, long after the explosion and fire. The new bridge installed was of a different design to the original Kyrtatas bridge. Here is another picture taken at a different angle from faktaomfartyg:



Hi Henry. While I was sleeping you received your answer from our friend _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_. I am really impressed that you follow everything, not just "major" cruise ships.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Hi Henry. While I was sleeping you received your answer from our friend _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_. I am really impressed that you follow everything, not just "major" cruise ships.


Thanks for that Nicholas and QAM. I always try to follow all types of Greek passenger ships, large and small and have also had a considerable interest in Greek ferries throughout the years, but Greek passenger ships of all ages remain my continued and major passion.

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

> Με το πέσιμο της Δικτατορίας έμεινε ημιτελής και στις αρχές του 1990 αγοράστηκε απο την εταιρία λαϊκής βάσης Epirus Lines με έδρα την Ηγουμενίστα. Πολλοί κάτοικοι των γύρω περιοχών αγόρασαν μετοχές. Στην πορεία και για λόγους που ποτέ κανείς δεν έμαθε η εταιρία έγινε "μπουχός" και όλοι έμειναν με "τις μετοχές ανα χείρας". Το πλοίο έμεινε πολλά χρόνια στην Ελευσίνα και το 2006 περίπου το φέρανε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.


Μια μικρή διόρθωση σε όσα μας έγραψε ο φίλος Παντελής: το καράβι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1995. H "Hπειρος" είχε διαφημίσει και το 1994 οτι θα βάλει ένα καταμαράν στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Πρίντεζι αλλά χωρίς να γίνει κάτι. Στην ίδια γραμμή υποτίθεται οτι θα ταξίδευε και το ΠΥΡΡΟΣ.

Nα θυμίσω οτι μια φωτογραφία που φαίνεται παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα έχει ανεβάσει ο Ben Bruce εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *City of Port Elizabeth* επροκειτο να γινει το *Mediterranean Island* του Καραγεωργη, αλλα αυτο δεν εγινε ποτε. Εδω καρτ ποσταλ.

Πηγη: http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveumpire/4376207504/




> Ellerman Line's '*City of Port Elizabeth*' of 13,363 grt was delivered to her owners in 1952 by Vickers Armstrong's Newcastle Yard (Yard No.120) and was one of four sister vessels used on their owner's service from London to Las Palmas, Cape Town, Port Elizabeth, East London, Durban, Laurenco Marques and Beira and as well as general cargo, carried 107 passengers in luxurious conditions. Her three sisters were '*City of Exeter', 'City of York'* and '*City of Durban.*'
> 
> In 1971, with her passenger accomodation rendered redundant by increasing air travel, she was sold to Greek owners and named '*Mediterranean Island*' with the intention of being converted into a car ferry for the Patras-Ancona service. However, then the new owners decided to convert her into a cruise ship and was renamed in 1975 '*Mediterranean Sun*' but she remained idle with nothing done to her. She was sold for scrapping in June 1980 in Kaohsiung. This shot is taken from a promotional company postcard.


City of Port Elizabeth.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη καράβι που είχε ένα σύντομο πέρασμα από την Ελλάδα ήταν το GOLDEN MOON.
Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Soc Espanola του Μπιλμπάο το 1954-57 ως CABO SAN ROQUE και μαζί με το αδερφάκι του CABO SAN VICENTE ταξίδευαν από την Ισπανία στην Αργεντινή για την Υbarra Line. 

1244297.jpg
Πηγή

csr1.jpg csr2.jpg
πηγή

Το 15.000 τόνων καράβι ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα που έκαναν κρουαζιέρες στην Ανταρκτική, το 1973. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα το αδελφάκι του πουλήθηκε για να μεταφέρει προσκυνητές στην Μέκα, και το CABO SAN ROQUE συνέχισε μόνο του τα ταξίδια μέχρι το Γενάρη του 1977 που έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές από μια πυρκαγιά. 
Έτσι τον Απρίλη της ίδιας χρονιάς πουλήθηκε στην Growth Maritime Investments Ltd και ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Πειραιά με το όνομα GOLDEN MOON. Tο πλοίο επισκευάστηκε για να μετατραπεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, ωστόσο πρωτού ταξιδέψει μεταπουλήθηκε. Μιας και την ίδια χρονιά εμφανίστηκε ένα ακόμη GOLDEN MOON, πιθανολογώ οτι τα πλοία ανήκαν στην ίδια εταιρία.

Το πλοίο είχε αγοραστεί από την Κουβανική κυβέρνηση και με το όνομα AFRICA-CUBA μετέφερε 1.200 ορφανά από την Αιθιοπία στην Κούβα με σκοπό να σπουδάσουν εκεί (σχετικά εδώ). Μετά από ένα μήνα στη θάλασσα, τα παιδιά αποβιβάστηκαν στην Κούβα και το πλοίο φαίνεται να μην ξαναταξίδεψε και έδεσε στο Μαριέλ. Το 1981 το “έγδυσαν” απ΄ότι ήταν χρήσιμο και την επόμενη χρονιά ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Βαρκελώνη για να διαλυθεί.
Το AFRICA-CUBA ήταν ένα από τα λίγα μεγάλα Κουβανέζικα επιβατηγά. Δυο άλλα ήταν τα πρώην Ολλανδικά VIETNAM HEROICO που έπεσε θύμα σαμποτάζ το 1984, και το XX ANIVERSARIO που το 1990 πέρασε από τον Πειραιά καθ'οδόν για να διαλυθεί στην Ινδία.

----------


## Ellinis

> Θα σας πάω πολύ πίσω, 40 χρόνια για την ακρίβεια, για να δουμε μια σπάνια εικόνα από ένα πλοίο που δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Το 1964 ο Χανδρής αγόρασε το DARESSA της British India S.N. (κατασκευής 1948) και το μετανόμασε FAVORITA. Το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ αλλά έμεινε παροπλισμένο και έτσι εικονίζεται σε αυτό το καρέ από μια άγνωστη παλιά ελληνική ταινία.
> Τελικά το 1968 πουλήθηκε σε εταιρία της Σιγκαπούρης ως KIM HWA και διαλύθηκε το 1974.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20614


Πριν λίγο καιρό ανέβηκε εδώ η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του FAVORITA με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή. Μιας και η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στο Κολόμπο το Μάρτη του 1967, μάλλον αποδεινύει οτι το καράβι τελικά ταξίδεψε και επί Χανδρή, πιθανώς σε κάποια ναύλωση.

Favorita_ex_Daressa_March_67_Colombo.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Πριν λίγο καιρό ανέβηκε εδώ η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του FAVORITA με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή. Μιας και η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στο Κολόμπο το Μάρτη του 1967, μάλλον αποδεινύει οτι το καράβι τελικά ταξίδεψε και επί Χανδρή, πιθανώς σε κάποια ναύλωση.


Great photo Aris, I had never seen the Daressa with the funnel colours and name of Favorita. Pity they never used her as she would have been an interesting conversion. I think she would probably have ended up looking similar to the Fiorita!

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

That's right Henry, with a "typical Greek 60s" rebuilding she would have her upper decks expanded fore and aft. 
Plowman mentions in his "Chandris Liners" book that she was scheduled to be the first Chandris cruise ship to sail in the Caribbean. But she was left untouched in Perama and the distinction went to REGINA instead. Now the photo from Colombo prooves that she did sailed for Chandris or in a charter.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Το 1988 ο Πριόβολος της Attica Shipping, έφερε στο Πέραμα ένα Ισπανικό σκαρί για να το μετασκευάσει σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα ΑΡΓΩ. Τελικά το μεταπώλησε σε λίγους μήνες σε μια μη κερδοσκοπική οργάνωση που το μετέτρεψε ως LOGOS II σε ιεραποστολικό/πλωτή βιβλιοθήκη. Αντικατέστησε εκεί το αρχικό LOGOS που είχε ναυαγήσει εκείνη τη χρονιά στην Παταγωνία (Φωτο). 
> 
> 10.000.000 επισκέπτες αργότερα, το πλοίο αντικαταστάθηκε από το LOGOS HOPE. Πρίν ένα χρόνο, το LOGOS II πέρασε ξανά αθόρυβα από τον Πειραιά αυτή τη φορά καθΆοδόν προς τα διαλυτήρια της Τουρκίας. 
> 
> Εδώ σε καρτ ποστάλ με το ομόσταυλο DOULOS.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67495



Α ρε Πριοβολε!!  :Very Happy:  Ηταν ο πατερας μου μεσιτης στις αγοροπωλησιες και των 2 αδερφων!!  Ειδικα το Arcadia ειναι ο Ε Ρ Ω Τ Α Σ (μετα τον Πηγασο φυσικα)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πριν λίγο καιρό ανέβηκε εδώ η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του FAVORITA με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή. Μιας και η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στο Κολόμπο το Μάρτη του 1967, μάλλον αποδεινύει οτι το καράβι τελικά ταξίδεψε και επί Χανδρή, πιθανώς σε κάποια ναύλωση.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131928


Kατά τον William Miller παραλήφθηκε στην Βομβάη. Ίσως στο Κολόμπο να ήταν γιά bunker. Όμως οι Χανδρήδες είχαν βάλει τα σινιάλα τους κ στο ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ στο ταξίδι παραλαβής. Οπότε μπορεί να ήταν ναύλωση,μπορεί κ όχι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Α ρε Πριοβολε!!  Ηταν ο πατερας μου μεσιτης στις αγοροπωλησιες και των 2 αδερφων!! Ειδικα το Arcadia ειναι ο Ε Ρ Ω Τ Α Σ (μετα τον Πηγασο φυσικα)


Αν κ μου αρέσει κάθε τι ισπανικό, τα περισσότερα πλοία τους δεν μου αρέσουν κ δεν φημίζονται γιά γερές κατασκευές. Τούτο εδώ κάτι λέει αλλά το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ με την μετασκευή κ ιδιαίτερα τις 2 λαμαρίνες που "πετάξαν" στα φουγάρα...άστα να πάνε.
Διαβλέπω ότι σου αρέσουν τα μεσογειακά σουλούπια ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τα τέσσερα βρετανικά φορτηγοποστάλια που αγόρασε το 1971 ο Καραγεώργης, το πιο άτυχο ήταν το CITY OF DURBAN (φωτογραφία του εδώ) που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1954. 
Το πλοίο έδεσε στο Πέραμα, "φόρεσε" τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας και μετονομάστηκε MEDITERRANEAN DOLPHIN αλλά δεν μετασκευάστηκε ποτέ. Φαίνεται οτι το κόστος της μετασκευής περιόρισε τα σχέδια του Καραγεώργη. 
Τελικά διαλύθηκε στο Kaohsiung της Ταϊβάν όπου έφτασε στις 30.3.74. Εκεί το βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία

dolphin.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι θυμαμαι ellinis ειχε φερει 4 και μετασκευασε τα 2 ,το τεταρτο ποιο ηταν?

----------


## Ellinis

To CITY OF PORT ELISABETH που πήρε τα ονόματα MEDITERRANEAN ISLAND και MEDITERRANEAN SUN, ακροβατώντας μεταξύ μετασκευής σε φέρυ και σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Αν έγινε κάποια δουλειά στην πράξη δεν το ξέρω. Πάντως πήγε και αυτό για σκραπ χωρίς να ταξιδέψει ποτέ για τον Καραγεώργη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν έγινε καμιά δουλειά κ στα 2 που δεν μετασκευάστηκαν.
Αυτή η τετράδα ήταν από τα ωραιότερα φορτηγοποστάλια της γενιάς τους.

----------


## nikolasher

Νομιζω το πρωτο σε αυτ την ενοτητα ειναι το Regent Sky που ηρθε και δεν εκανε ποτε ουτε ενα ταξιδι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομιζω το πρωτο σε αυτ την ενοτητα ειναι το Regent Sky που ηρθε και δεν εκανε ποτε ουτε ενα ταξιδι


 Mήπως είναι το πρώτο από τότε που είσαι καραβολάτρης φίλε μου; Γιατί αυτή η ενότητα όλο τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι συν ένα σωρό άλλα.

----------


## nikolasher

εννοω αυτο που ειναι ποιο γνωστο ακομα και σε ατομα που δεν ειναι ψαγμενοι τοσο με την ναυτιλια.
Προκαλουσε το ματι ενας τετιος ογκος ακομα και στον ποιο αδαη να ρωτησει για αυτο το κουφαρι.
Απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση η απουσια του απο εδω (αν ειδα καλα)

----------


## Ellinis

Έχει το δικό του θέμα, για αυτό δεν το έχουμε εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> εννοω αυτο που ειναι ποιο γνωστο ακομα και σε ατομα που δεν ειναι ψαγμενοι τοσο με την ναυτιλια.
> Προκαλουσε το ματι ενας τετιος ογκος ακομα και στον ποιο αδαη να ρωτησει για αυτο το κουφαρι.
> Απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση η απουσια του απο εδω (αν ειδα καλα)


Eίναι μόνο μιά πολύ χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση των τελευταίων χρόνων.Οι παλιότεροι έχουμε δει πολλά βαπόρια που είτε έμειναν κουφάρια ή αγοράστηκαν απ' έξω κ δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλο ένα επιβατηγό που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν ταξίδεψε ήταν το AZAΛΕΑ.

Eίχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1957 στα Trosvik Verft της Νορβηγίας με το όνομα TORGHATTEN. 

torghatten.png
πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

Είχε εκτόπισμα 458 τόνους, μήκος 41,3 μέτρα και πλάτος 8. Ταξίδεψε στα φιόρδ για την Torghatten Trafikkselskap. Το 1967 πουλήθηκε στη  Salten Steamship Co και μετονομάστηκε SALTEN και το 1983 πουλήθηκε σε Παναμέζικη εταιρία ως SALTOS. 
Το 1986 αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες, την Azelia Maritime Co., και μετονομάστηκε AZELIA. Όπως με έχει πληροφορήσει ο φιλος esperos, σκοπός τους ήταν να το μετασκευάσουν για κρουαζιέρες. 
Το σχέδιο δεν προχώρησε και το 1988 το πλοίο μετετράπη σε αλιευτικό και ονομάστηκε KATERINA με σημαία Ονδούρας. Το 1995 μετονομάστηκε AVRA S. και το 1997 ELENI G. για να διαγραφεί το 2002 από τα Lloyds' ως "αμφίβολο αν υπάρχει".

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PYRROS του Τσαουσέσκο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, 7 μήνες πριν φύγει για διάλυση. Περισσότερα στο ποστ 46.

145 01 05-12-2009.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

> Το PYRROS του Τσαουσέσκο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, 7 μήνες πριν φύγει για διάλυση. Περισσότερα στο ποστ 44.


Όμορφες γραμμές είχε το πλοίο και φαινόταν αρκετά στιβαρό!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όμορφες γραμμές είχε το πλοίο και φαινόταν αρκετά στιβαρό!


Ωραίο ήταν αλλά πήραν ένα πλοίο με γραμμές κλασικού Ε/Γ γιά να το κάνουν ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Γιά άλλη μιά φορά σε εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης έφαγαν τα λεφτάκια του κόσμου. Το έργο το έχουμε ξαναδεί,πιό πρόσφατα πέρσι...

----------


## Ellinis

> Ένα ακόμη καράβι που έφερε η Marlines και που δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ ήταν το Her Majesty M. 
> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1966-68 ως το πλοίο υποστήριξης HMAS Stalwart για το ΠΝ της Αυστραλίας.
> Το αγόρασε το 1990 ο Μαραγκόπουλος υπό τη Sea Royal Ferries με σκοπό να έχει μετασκευαστεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ως το 1992.
> Τελικά έμεινε δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα χωρίς να γίνει καμία εργασία μέχρι που πήγε για σκραπ το 2003. 
> Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του εδώ.
> 
> Και παρακάτω μια μακρινή φωτογραφία του στην Ελευσίνα, δίπλα στο GRACE M και το CROWN M.


 
Άλλη μια πόζα του παρολίγο κρουαζιερόπλοιου της Marlines, στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
tara II.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PYRROS στα τέλη 07-2010 σε φωτογραφία του φίλου SELIM SAN όταν είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο ποστ 46.

PYRROS 06 07-2010 SELIM SAN Aliaga.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. στον τόπο παροπλισμού του στην Κυνόσουρα πριν μετακομίσει στο Λαύριο για να γίνει ξυραφάκια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123159


Το ΕΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. στην Κυνόσουρα το 1970. Άλλη μια πόζα ανέβασα εδώ.
yarmouth 70.jpg

Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως YARMOUTH το 1927 για πλόες μεταξύ Βοστώνης - Νέας Σκωτίας . Αναλυτικά η ιστορία του από το "Cross Channel and Short Sea Ferries: An Illustrated History" του Ambrose Greenway:
evangeline.jpg

To YARMOUTH - και το αδελφό του το EVANGELINE - έκανε μετά το 1954 κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική, μετονομαζόμενο σε YARMOUTH CASTLE και σε QUEEN OF NASSAU. Tο αδελφό του, το EVANGELINE μετονομάστηκε και αυτό σε YARMOUTH CASTLE και βυθίστηκε το 1965 με μεγάλες απώλειες και με κατηγορίες εναντίον του Έλληνα πλοιάρχου του. Το YARMOUTH μετονομάστηκε τότε σε SAN ANDRES και έδεσε. Πουλήθηκε το 1967 στην Hellenic International Lines S.A., Piraeus του Κ. Αγγελή που το έφερε στην Ελλάδα. Οι κρουαζιέρες που ήταν να κάνει δεν έγιναν ποτέ και το πλοίο διαλύθηκε στο τέλος του 1977 στο Λαύριο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ΕΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. στην Κυνόσουρα το 1970. ΚΌλλη μια πόζα ανέβασα εδώ.
> yarmouth 70.jpg
> 
> Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως YARMOUTH το 1927 για πλόες μεταξύ Βοστώνης - Νέας Σκωτίας . Αναλυτικά η ιστορία του από το "Cross Channel and Short Sea Ferries: An Illustrated History" του Ambrose Greenway:
> evangeline.jpg
> 
> To YARMOUTH - και το αδελφό του το EVANGELINE - έκανε μετά το 1954 κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική, μετονομαζόμενο σε YARMOUTH CASTLE και σε QUEEN OF NASSAU. Tο αδελφό του, το EVANGELINE μετονομάστηκε και αυτό σε YARMOUTH CASTLE και βυθίστηκε το 1965 με μεγάλες απώλειες και με κατηγορίες εναντίον του Έλληνα πλοιάρχου του. Το YARMOUTH μετονομάστηκε τότε σε SAN ANDRES και έδεσε. Πουλήθηκε το 1967 στην Hellenic International Lines S.A., Piraeus του Κ. Αγγελή που το έφερε στην Ελλάδα. Οι κρουαζιέρες που ήταν να κάνει δεν έγιναν ποτέ και το πλοίο διαλύθηκε στο τέλος του 1977 στο Λαύριο.


Μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι η Κυνόσουρα είναι άδεια. Την δεκαετία του 70 έσφιζε από παροπλισμένα καράβια και δεν είναι λίγες οι φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανεβεί από μέλη του φόρουμ που απεικονίζουν την περιοχή που ούτε καρφίτσα δεν χωράει.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα όμορφο καράβι που δεν έφτασε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα για να ταξιδέψει. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1930 στα Bath Iron Works στο Μέην ως θαλαμηγός του Αμερικανού κροίσου J.P.Morgan. Ήταν το τέταρτο πλοίο του που έφερε αυτό το όνομα. Την φήμη των θαλαμηγών αυτών, προσπάθησε να αναβιώσει πρόσφατα μια εταιρία που ναυπήγησε στην Κίνα τη θαλαμηγό _NERO_.
Corsair.jpg

Το Σεπτέμβριο του 1930 είχε μια προσάραξη που απασχόλησε τον ελληνικό τύπο:
corsair 9-30.jpg
To 1940-45 εξοπλίστηκε ως περιπολικό του βρετανικού Π.Ν. και τον Μάρτιο του 1946 το αγόρασε ο εφοπλιστής Μανώλης Κουλουκουντής που το έθεσε υπό την παναμαδέζικη εταιρία Miraflores. O Κουλουκουντής ήταν τότε Πρόεδρος των Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών στη Νέα Υόρκη και στην "Greek War Relief" που είχε αποκτήσει μια άλλη αμερικάνικη θαλαμηγό - τη SYLVIA - που ως ADELPHIC στάλθηκε για να ενισχύσει τις μεταφορές στην Ελλάδα. Ίσως να προοριζόταν και το CORSAIR για έναν ανάλογο ρόλο.
Όμως το σκάφος μεταπωλήθηκε το ίδιο έτος στην αμερικάνικη Pacific Cruise Line και μετασκευάστηκε για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες σε Μεξικό και Αλάσκα. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες για το νέο του ρόλου υπάρχουν εδώ. Σε μια από αυτές τις κρουαζιέρες, το Νοέμβριο του 1949 έπεσε σε βράχια στο Acapulco και μισοβυθίστηκε. Το ναυάγιο του πουλήθηκε σε Μεξικανούς και διαλύθηκε.

jdi1hp.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Aπό τα τέσσερα βρετανικά φορτηγοποστάλια που αγόρασε το 1971 ο Καραγεώργης, το πιο άτυχο ήταν το CITY OF DURBAN (φωτογραφία του εδώ) που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1954. 
> Το πλοίο έδεσε στο Πέραμα, "φόρεσε" τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας και μετονομάστηκε MEDITERRANEAN DOLPHIN αλλά δεν μετασκευάστηκε ποτέ. Φαίνεται οτι το κόστος της μετασκευής περιόρισε τα σχέδια του Καραγεώργη. 
> Τελικά διαλύθηκε στο Kaohsiung της Ταϊβάν όπου έφτασε στις 30.3.74. Εκεί το βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 134898
> πηγή


Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του MEDITERRANEAN DOLPHIN να διαλύεται στο Κaohsiung το 1974, όπου όπως βλέπουμε οι διαλυτές ξεκινάγανε το μακάβριο έργο τους από πρύμα προς πλώρα... Σε πρώτο πλάνο τα τελευταία απομεινάρια του ιστορικού ολλανδικού υπερωκεάνειου NIEUW AMSTERDAM.

1974-04-CITY OF DURBAN.jpg 1974-04-057-NieuwAmsterdam.jpg 1974-04-063-NieuwAmsterdam.jpg 1974-04-068-NieuwAmsterdam.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι κρίμα που βαπόρι σαν αυτό δεν βρήκε απασχόληση υπό ελληνική πλοιοκτησία.Το κουαρτέτο της Ellerman ήταν από τα ωραιότερα φορτηγοποστάλια της εποχής του. Γιά μένα,ο ορισμός του βρετανικού φορτηγοποσταλιού.
Το Καοσιούνγκ μεσουράνησε το 70 κ το 80 στις  διαλύσεις πλοίων κ "έφαγε" πολλά  υπερωκεάνια λόγω της 1ης πετρελαϊκής κρίσης  ( 1973 ). Ήταν  ό,τι το Αλάνγκ σήμερα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΕΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. στην Κυνόσουρα το 1970. Άλλη μια πόζα ανέβασα εδώ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178378
> 
> Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως YARMOUTH το 1927 για πλόες μεταξύ Βοστώνης - Νέας Σκωτίας . Αναλυτικά η ιστορία του από το "Cross Channel and Short Sea Ferries: An Illustrated History" του Ambrose Greenway:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178379
> 
> To YARMOUTH - και το αδελφό του το EVANGELINE - έκανε μετά το 1954 κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική, μετονομαζόμενο σε YARMOUTH CASTLE και σε QUEEN OF NASSAU. Tο αδελφό του, το EVANGELINE μετονομάστηκε και αυτό σε YARMOUTH CASTLE και βυθίστηκε το 1965 με μεγάλες απώλειες και με κατηγορίες εναντίον του Έλληνα πλοιάρχου του. Το YARMOUTH μετονομάστηκε τότε σε SAN ANDRES και έδεσε. Πουλήθηκε το 1967 στην Hellenic International Lines S.A., Piraeus του Κ. Αγγελή που το έφερε στην Ελλάδα. Οι κρουαζιέρες που ήταν να κάνει δεν έγιναν ποτέ και το πλοίο διαλύθηκε στο τέλος του 1977 στο Λαύριο.


Μιας και χθες αναφερθήκαμε εδώ στο αδελφάκι του, να προσθέσω μια ενδιαφέρουσα λεπτομέρεια για το μετέπειτα ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. Ως YARMOUTH ναυλώθηκε το 1962 στον Stanley McDonald για να κάνει για 6 μήνες κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Λος Αντζελες-Βικτώρια Καναδά και Σηάτλ με αφορμή την παγκόσμια έκθεση που γινόταν εκεί. Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη επαφή του ΜcDonald με την κρουαζιέρα και η επιτυχία τον ώθησε να ναυλώσει κατόπιν το PRINCESS PATRICA από το όνομα του οποίου πιθανώς εμπνεύστηκε την επωνυμία της εταιρίας που ίδρυσε: "Princess Cruises" που εξελίχτηκε στον σημερινό κολοσσό! 
Εδώ το YARMOUTH κατά τη διάρκεια της ναύλωσης στον McDonald:

yarmouth.png
πηγή

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

pyrros in ambelaki

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

SOME OLD PHOTOS FOR YOU GENTLEMEN , ELEUSIS PHOTO WAS JUST PRIOR TO HER LEAVING FOR THE BREAKERS

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

ARRIVING BIRKENHEAD DOCKS CIRCA 84

----------


## Ellinis

> Ένα ακόμη πλοίο που ήρθε από τη Νορβηγία ήταν το ΜΙDNIGHT SUN. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1937 στο Bergen ως FANARAAKEN για να κάνει τοπικούς πλόες για τη Fylkesbaatane i Sogn & Fjordane.
> 
> Μας ήρθε το 1972 από την Παναμέζικη Fiadora Armadora SA και μετονομάστηκε MIDNIGHT SUN για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες αλλά στις 26/2/73 ναυάγησε στην Αίγινα ενώ ήταν παροπλισμένο στη ράδα. Πωλήθηκε για διάλυση τον Ιούλιο του ίδιου έτους.
> 
> Περισσότερα για την καριέρα του εδώ 
> 
> _Midnight Sun (ex-Fanarraken) was supposed to cruise but she was wrecked at_ _Aegina__ in 1973 while laid up and scrapped._
> 
> Και μια φωτογραφία ως FANARAAKEN, ενώ άλλη μια υπάρχει εδώ. 
> ...


Το μπαταρισμένο MIDNIGHT SUN σε φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Giorgos Lalos στο fb

Midnight Sun wreck.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> pyrros in ambelaki


Some years later...
10/03/2007

100_8045 (Large).jpg

----------

